
Cheap, portable personal 3D printer: the UP [video] - chaostheory
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/09/06/cheap-portable-perso.html
======
aarongough
I've been keeping an eye on the various processes that enable rapid
prototyping and micro-scale manufacturing for the last few years.

This is the first time I've seen an off-the-shelf 3D printing solution that
works well _and_ is affordable.

This is now on my shopping list.

If you're interested in DIY'ing something like this check-out the RepRap
project:

<http://reprap.org/wiki/Main_Page>

Or for low-cost kits check-out MakerBot:

<http://makerbot.com/>

~~~
steveklabnik
Don't also forget the up and comers:

Bits from Bytes:

<http://bitsfrombytes.com/>

And Purple Platypus (which is selling the RapMan):

<http://www.purpleplatypus.com/>

And Fab@Home:

<http://fabathome.org/>

And the Ultimaker:

<http://www.ultimaker.com/>

Then the super cutting edge projects that MIT is doing:

<http://web.mit.edu/imoyer/www/portfolio/fabmate/index.html>

<http://web.mit.edu/imoyer/www/portfolio/plaster/index.html>

It's... heating up a bit, eh? (good for me, my startup is in this space)

~~~
aarongough
Definitely lots of great links there!

Out of everything I've seen I think the RepRap has the best overall toolchain
for creating models and controlling the machine.

One of the reasons I thought the machine in the OP looked so good was because
it's software is obviously pretty good too...

CloudFab looks great! It's a little disappointing I can't use it in Canada!

~~~
steveklabnik
> CloudFab looks great! It's a little disappointing I can't use it in Canada!

Thanks! You technically _can_, but the address fields are certainly a bit...
American centric. We've got some bigger, better stuff coming soon that will
certainly be international, so keep your eyes open. I'll be posting it here
for sure.

------
pontifier
My first thoughts after watching the video (having used other 3d printers in
the past)

Clean... no wires everywhere... smooth profile. Reall open build deck. Neat
spool winder... seems really efficient. Looks like a better resolution. They
have the build parameters right...(no glooping or snaging... no stringers
between objects) parts don't seem to have ...Wobble? (slight x,y variation
between layers).

The threads seem to really work (threads I have made seem to get snagged on
gloops and the wobble).

Windows only :( I won't be buying one.

------
stan_rogers
Good concept, poor demo example. That was something that would have been
better-faster-cheaper on a SRP (subtractive rapid prototyping) system (like a
Sherline mini-mill with a 4-axis setup and a CNC kit, at about the same price
as this printer). You can even do one-offs in the destination material
(assuming the material is machinable) with a low-speed SRP and with less
chasing and finishing work to do. There are things that ARPs (3D printers) can
do that SRPs can't; they should have demoed something with internal structure
that can't be machined in one piece.

~~~
aarongough
The threading on the container and it's lid is not something that would be
easy to do on a 3 axis mill.

I think it does show off the advantages to an extent, but something else (like
their ball-bearing example) may be a better front-page example.

~~~
stan_rogers
It's not something that would be particularly difficult on a mill (and
remember I said a 4-axis machine; the fourth axis is a horizontal rotisserie-
type armature), provided that the thread is stopped before the join points.
The internal thread only seems difficult; the right tool bit can easily cut
UNC-type internal threads to a bit-length-limited depth, and a keyhole-type
bit would provide the thread-end relief. The external can be cut with a
standard round-point 60-degree bit, as long as you don't try to cut threads
all the way to the shoulder (a flat groove between the thread end and the
shoulder wouldn't harm functionality -- and would be a good place to stick an
o-ring if the bottle is supposed to hold liquids).

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I can't tell from here, but I think is is the same thing as was previously
submitted here (to a thunderous silence):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1671141>

~~~
steveklabnik
Yep, same thing.

